# This show is currently unavailable to watch ???



## tgmct (Jul 28, 2012)

TiVo Stream 4K I'm seeing this message after selecting a show in the Guide for an upcoming broadcast. The show in question is "Meet the Press" which originally played earlier. There does not seem to be an option to cloud record this show. I'm seeing this message on the repeat on the same channel (local NBC affiliate), but also on MSNBC which also replays it overnight. I'm wondering if it will actually let me watch it when the program re-airs but I would prefer going to bed before 3:00 AM.


----------

